# Amare 25/14/2, first good game on the road back to recovery



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Most noteably was his constant pounding and battling on the glass. Yes I know it was the Grizzlies, but after the last few Suns disasters he took the rebounding responsibility onto himself and made things happen in traffic out there, and looked really amazing. I hope he can rebound consistantly like this it would be great to see. This doesn't mean there won't be any more bumps in the road, but you have to feel good for him about this one.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

let's talk about the leading scorer on the suns.. barbosa.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Is this a sign of the old amare coming bac? gasp!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Grizz have the worst frontcourt in the NBA without Gasol IMO.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa is probably good enough by now that he could play an Allen Iverson like role on a team where he is the man. I don't think its unlikely he will average close to 20 for the rest of the season but tonight racking up the assists was even nicer.

And who cares about the Grizz frontcourt, Swift and Warrick are still decent players and both athletic freaks to matchup. Amare simply dominated and got his stats in just 21 minutes. He dominated like that against the Spurs too just that the refs were raping him with phantom calls.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It does matter if the Grizz frontcourt is incredibly undersized and underskilled. Eddy Curry dominated the Grizz frontcourt. Let's see him do this night in and night out. Until then, he isn't back.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

HKF said:


> It does matter if the Grizz frontcourt is incredibly undersized and underskilled. Eddy Curry dominated the Grizz frontcourt. Let's see him do this night in and night out. Until then, he isn't back.


16/6 in 15 minutes against the Spurs, what's your excuse for that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amareca said:


> 16/6 in 15 minutes against the Spurs, what's your excuse for that?


There is no excuse. He was fouling and thus he fouled out. However, you won't agree because complaining about the refs is your specialty. No one has time to convince you, nor would they want to. You're hopeless.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> It does matter if the Grizz frontcourt is incredibly undersized and underskilled. Eddy Curry dominated the Grizz frontcourt. Let's see him do this night in and night out. Until then, he isn't back.


Still lightyears beyond where anyone would have put him at this point in the season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

HKF said:


> There is no excuse. He was fouling and thus he fouled out. However, you won't agree because complaining about the refs is your specialty. No one has time to convince you, nor would they want to. You're hopeless.


Well funny how neutral fans complained about the fouls on Amare as well huh? Oh no in this league Tim Duncan rightfully always gets the benefit of the doubt. I mean absolutely correct how Amare fouls out on the Spurs on a supposed foul where he was even getting out of Parkers way and after what should have been a 24sec violation. Naw of course, can't argue with the refs, they are always right.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Damn i dont understand why fans of certain stars in the league wish failure on other stars?for the sake of basketball cant we all hope for the betterment of each of the superstars in the game? this is actually a positive sign for Amare, i hope its not just a one nite stat


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No the refs aren't always right but they certainly aren't wrong even close to all the time like you like to make it seem


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

Amareca said:


> *Barbosa is probably good enough by now that he could play an Allen Iverson like role on a team where he is the man*


*ROFLCOPTER!!!!*

seriously shutup. ur basically post padding when u make comments like this, no one will pay attention to what u say. you lose all credibility


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Well funny how neutral fans complained about the fouls on Amare as well huh? Oh no in this league Tim Duncan rightfully always gets the benefit of the doubt. I mean absolutely correct how Amare fouls out on the Spurs on a supposed foul where he was even getting out of Parkers way and after what should have been a 24sec violation. Naw of course, can't argue with the refs, they are always right.


What's your excuse for complaining about every whistle in the Mavericks game(s)? Clippers? Lakers? 

*HKF's point:* You haven't the credibility to complain about officials because officiating is your scapegoat for everything the Suns fail to do.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

naibsel said:


> *ROFLCOPTER!!!!*
> 
> seriously shutup. ur basically post padding when u make comments like this, no one will pay attention to what u say. you lose all credibility


lol he is averaging 20 / 4 / 4 on the Suns so far, if he went to a bad team like Atlanta like Joe Johnson did where he gets to run the show I could easily see him getting like 25 / 4 / 7.

Barbosa is putting up 23 / 4 / 5 44%FG 44%3s 35mpg as a starter so far without tonight and will probably keep the job. Tonight he put up 16 points 12 assists 4 steals 2 rebounds.

Keep overlooking him, I don't care but this guy has gotten crazy good.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

thacarter said:


> Damn i dont understand why fans of certain stars in the league wish failure on other stars?for the sake of basketball cant we all hope for the betterment of each of the superstars in the game? this is actually a positive sign for Amare, i hope its not just a one nite stat


Yeah its just stupid how people will say "Oh he'll start off slow and work his way in" and then wont give him any credit unless on his first good game back from devastating injury unless he slams multiple 7'0 300lbers in the basket.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know what to think about Amare.Sometime he looks okay,although nowhere near as explosive as once was.Other times he just looks like he is hurt and out of shape.He's not back until he's able to produce consistently and the Suns are going to have a lot of trouble until they figure out what role he can play without completely throwing their offense out of sync because he's not physically able to handle the pace.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Diable said:


> I don't know what to think about Amare.Sometime he looks okay,although nowhere near as explosive as once was.Other times he just looks like he is hurt and out of shape.He's not back until he's able to produce consistently and the Suns are going to have a lot of trouble until they figure out what role he can play without completely throwing their offense out of sync because he's not physically able to handle the pace.


Then look again he looks absolutely fine since starting and he certainly had some vintage Amare Stoudemire dunks already.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

It's not very hard to play for Phoenix and have padded offensive numbers. Hell, if you can shoot a jumpshot, you will average at least 15 PPG for the Suns.

Barbosa would MAYBE... MAYBE start for 4 NBA teams if he went elsewhere.

And yes, you are making yourself look more ridiculous the more you post.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Diable take a look at the Memphis Suns highlights from tonight, I feel he's dramatically improving, but I dont know thats just me. Its not the scoring its just bounce in his step, and movement. One of the games last year where he tried to come back, he had 2 knee pads on and he looked hobbled. It was sad to see but a total difference from then and he's come a long way, I wish people would look at the big picture.

Also if you know Amare's game, he only goes explosive when he cuts to the hoop for a dunk in the lane or a fast break...the rest he jogs around setting picks.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

rdm2 said:


> Still lightyears beyond where anyone would have put him at this point in the season.


Not really. I suspect most people thought he'd be ready to go by the beginning of the season. Instead, he looked awful. 



Amareca said:


> lol he is averaging 20 / 4 / 4 on the Suns so far, if he went to a bad team like Atlanta like Joe Johnson did where he gets to run the show I could easily see him getting like 25 / 4 / 7.
> 
> Barbosa is putting up 23 / 4 / 5 44%FG 44%3s 35mpg as a starter so far without tonight and will probably keep the job. Tonight he put up 16 points 12 assists 4 steals 2 rebounds.
> 
> Keep overlooking him, I don't care but this guy has gotten crazy good.


Suns record; 2-5. Stellar.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> It's not very hard to play for Phoenix and have padded offensive numbers. Hell, if you can shoot a jumpshot, you will average at least 15 PPG for the Suns.
> 
> Barbosa would MAYBE... MAYBE start for 4 NBA teams if he went elsewhere.
> 
> And yes, you are making yourself look more ridiculous the more you post.


I think you make yourself look bad because Barbosa is getting his points on far more than just jumpers, he has that teardrop and all that.

It's ridiculous how some people like you downtalk Suns players saying its so easy to play in Phoenix yet Tim Thomas does fine with the Clippers too and I remember seeing a thread here claiming Joe Johnson was dominant and last I checked he plays on a horrible team still.

I can tell you one thing for sure, A guy averaging 23/4/5 with 44% shooting for 2s/3s and as quick as anyone in the league would certainly start for more than 4 teams in this league. Rofl he is starting right now on what most people consider a top3 team despite the rough season start so stfu.

Should I start naming teams that Barbosa would definately start on?

Phoenix at the 2
Lakers at the 1 or 2
Cavs at the 1 or 2
Jazz at the 2
Hawks at the 1
Raptors at the 2
Celtics at the 1 or 2
76ers at the 1 or 2 depending what Iverson is listed
Knicks should start with Marbury
Rockets at the 1 or 2
Memphis at the 1 or 2
Denver at the 2
Hornets probably at the 2 with Paul at the 1
Bulls would be a fight with Gordon
Indiana at the 1
Bucks at the 1
Minnesota at the 1 or 2
Portland at the 1 or 2
Charlotte at the 2
Orlando at the 2
Miami together with Wade
Warriors over Monta Ellis
Clippers would be a fight for the all spots definately
Kings would probably start bibby, barbosa and martin..

Really it would be shorter to list the teams that would definately not start Barbosa.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> I think you make yourself look bad because Barbosa is getting his points on far more than just jumpers, he has that teardrop and all that.
> 
> It's ridiculous how some people like you downtalk Suns players saying its so easy to play in Phoenix yet Tim Thomas does fine with the Clippers too and I remember seeing a thread here claiming Joe Johnson was dominant and last I checked he plays on a horrible team still.
> 
> I can tell you one thing for sure, A guy averaging 23/4/5 with 44% shooting for 2s/3s and as quick as anyone in the league would certainly start for more than 4 teams in this league. Rofl he is starting right now on what most people consider a top3 team despite the rough season start so stfu.


You mean that teardrop that blew the game against the Jazz? Er wait, no... that was a lay-up.

Yeah man, skill.

Suns: 2-5. They aren't top 3 until they win games.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

EHL said:


> Not really. I suspect most people thought he'd be ready to go by the beginning of the season. Instead, he looked awful.
> 
> 
> 
> Suns record; 2-5. Stellar.


Now you're just trolling. Its common knowledge that the road to recovery on microfracture is a year and a half at least. Most predictions by posters here say that they expected him more normal toward playoff time, most of the media who like to exagerate say he would have 1) Come back in March, 2) come back before the world championships, 3) be ready before the season started. So yeah, I guess that'd be what you're basing it on and not previous research. You're just trying to piss off Amereca but in the process you're probably going to piss off a lot of Suns and Amare fans that have no relation to this guy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

barbosa is too fast to not be a starter on most teams. he's a little wild though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> I think you make yourself look bad because Barbosa is getting his points on far more than just jumpers, he has that teardrop and all that.


Actually, just about all of Leandro's FG's still come from the 3 point line and layups.


----------



## Nash2Amare (Jan 30, 2005)

There is so much Suns hate on this board, so I hardly ever post.

But come on, Barbosa is absolutely tearing it up, and would easily start on more than 4 teams. 

Amare looked FANTASTIC tonight. I'd put him at about 90%. He was bouncing around, dunking left and right, and skying high over Warrick and Swift for rebounds. (Two amazing athletes.)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> You mean that teardrop that blew the game against the Jazz? Er wait, no... that was a lay-up.
> 
> Yeah man, skill.
> 
> Suns: 2-5. They aren't top 3 until they win games.


Are you implying that Leandro doesn't have skills because he missed a game winning layup?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nash2Amare said:


> There is so much Suns hate on this board, so I hardly ever post.
> 
> But come on, Barbosa is absolutely tearing it up, and would easily start on more than 4 teams.
> 
> Amare looked FANTASTIC tonight. I'd put him at about 90%. He was bouncing around, dunking left and right, and skying high over Warrick and Swift for rebounds. (Two amazing athletes.)


Yeah, you know what. This post was a mistake. I guess BBB has reached a point where you just can't be happy for a player anymore, its getting worse than real GM or espn.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Barbosa would only start on teams that worry about outscoring their opponents. Defensively, he is abysmal. Offensively, on any other team, he'd be a black hole.

With as much as he's "tearing it up", he doesn't appear to be helping his team a lot.


Besides, this thread is about Amare. I hope he gets healthy and returns to Amare of old.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Stop trolling.

~Shu


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nash2Amare said:


> There is so much Suns hate on this board, so I hardly ever post.
> 
> But come on, Barbosa is absolutely tearing it up, and would easily start on more than 4 teams.
> 
> Amare looked FANTASTIC tonight. I'd put him at about 90%. He was bouncing around, dunking left and right, and skying high over Warrick and Swift for rebounds. (Two amazing athletes.)


A lot of the Suns hate comes from the types of posts that are made in these NBA General threads on a nightly basis. I don't blame them for taking it out on the Suns, though I do think many suspend their better judgement and go overboard to get at these posters.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

ima go out on a limb and say barbosa is a better three point shooter than your favorite player. dude shoots lights out, so quick, great penetrator. with that said, its disrespectful to AI himself when you compare a player that hasnt proven anything to a multiple scoring champion, and former MVP. thats just me, even though barbosa is a good basketball player.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Are you implying that Leandro doesn't have skills because he missed a game winning layup?


No, I'm implying that he's not a primetime player like a couple of your friends are insisting. He's a jumpshooter, and a fast guard. Outside of that.... that's about it.

As far as guards go, I'd put him around Jamal Crawford's level. Mold their contribution % to their respective teams, and their stats would be strikingly similar. The only place Leandro has him is in FG% by a few points. Last year it was dang close and right now Crawford has been in a slump lately.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

rdm2 said:


> Now you're just trolling. Its common knowledge that the road to recovery on microfracture is a year and a half at least. Most predictions by posters here say that they expected him more normal toward playoff time, most of the media who like to exagerate say he would have 1) Come back in March, 2) come back before the world championships, 3) be ready before the season started. So yeah, I guess that'd be what you're basing it on and not previous research. You're just trying to piss off Amereca but in the process you're probably going to piss off a lot of Suns and Amare fans that have no relation to this guy.


 Wasn't it said that the surgery was a small issue, compared to the likes of Chris Webber and Jason Kidd. I still recall them saying Amare was recovering at an astounding pace, and now it's the knee?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> No, I'm implying that he's not a primetime player like a couple of your friends are insisting. He's a jumpshooter, and a fast guard. Outside of that.... that's about it.
> 
> As far as guards go, I'd put him around Jamal Crawford's level.


He would start on your own team period and pretty much every other team. The only argueable ones would be San Antonio, Dallas, New York, Chicago, Sacramento, New Jersey, Seattle, Clippers, Hornets and Pistons.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

darknezx said:


> Wasn't it said that the surgery was a small issue, compared to the likes of Chris Webber and Jason Kidd. I still recall them saying Amare was recovering at an astounding pace, and now it's the knee?


Sort of, it was supposed to be a smaller case but who knows...because the Suns organization did a whole lot of buttering up on this whole situation so Its one of the reasons I take anything the front office says with a grain of salt.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> No, I'm implying that he's not a primetime player like a couple of your friends are insisting. He's a jumpshooter, and a fast guard. Outside of that.... that's about it.
> 
> As far as guards go, I'd put him around Jamal Crawford's level.


Excuse me, but my friends? Might wanna go after a little research before making such an assumption. Leandro Barbosa is a good player, but he still has exploitable weaknesses. If he doesn't overcome these, he will never be a "primetime" player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> No, I'm implying that he's not a primetime player like a couple of your friends are insisting. He's a jumpshooter, and a fast guard. Outside of that.... that's about it.
> 
> As far as guards go, I'd put him around Jamal Crawford's level. Mold their contribution % to their respective teams, and their stats would be strikingly similar. The only place Leandro has him is in FG% by a few points. Last year it was dang close and right now Crawford has been in a slump lately.


And Barbosa is 10 times the player he was last year and still on his rookie contract so I couldn't care less. He is playing at allstar level period and would start on almost every other team in the league. I think you should shut up and stick to Jazz players because you have no idea about Barbosa.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

No, I'm sure he would not. Sloan would put him at the end of the bench in an instant.

You don't make it as a player in the NBA without playing defense... especially a perimiter player. The only way you do is when your TEAM plays no defense. On 20/30 teams, at least, he would be a spot player and the coach would hate his guts for jacking up so many shots and playing no defense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll be more impressed if he puts together a string of these type games.

He finished well around the rim, but I didn't see the explosiveness he had before the surgery. He may have it, but I didn't have the opportunity to see it since Stromile didn't feel like paying attention to him on defense - possibly because he didn't want to wind up on another poster.

Memphis was hardly guarding him at all, and when they did, it was the half-hearted, girly-slap-on-the-wrist-while-he's-going-up variety. That's obviously not going to be enough to stop him.

Just an embarrassing performance by the Grizzlies tonight.

On a side note, just because Warrick and Swift are athletic doesn't mean they're good rebounders, defenders or basketball players in general. Warrick at this point is a 210-pound role player forced into a starting postition. Stromile is just the dimmest of the dim, and he always has been.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> No, I'm sure he would not. Sloan would put him at the end of the bench in an instant.
> 
> You don't make it as a player in the NBA without playing defense... especially a perimiter player. The only way you do is when your TEAM plays no defense. On 20/30 teams, at least, he would be a spot player and the coach would hate his guts for jacking up so many shots and playing no defense.


Barbosa doesn't play bad defense and he would play anytime over CJ Miles because he is better than him at everything. kkthxbye


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm talking to somebody with no ears.

This conversation is pointless.

Leandro Barbosa is the end-all superstar of the league. The Suns will win 70 games. The Spurs will get swept by the Suns, and Barbosa will average 35/10/15/7/2.

There. Now can we stop talking about Leandro Barbosa? 

I mean really, I can't think of a player less worthy of 2 pages of discussion. You, as a closely-watching fan should know his strengths and weaknesses. I guess not. I will admit that he is the greatest and that he will dominate everyone and yada yada. That is, only if it ends this uninteresting discussion.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Barbosa doesn't play bad defense and he would play anytime over CJ Miles because he is better than him at everything. kkthxbye


Your response is your team vs. my team?

Ummm... scoreboard, dude.

6-1
2-5


...YYyyeahhh... I'm done talking to you now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa vs CJ MIles

Barbosa 22 points 6 rebounds 6 assists 2 steals
Miles 2 points 2 assists 0 rebounds 2 steals

Barbosa >> Miles so hard, he'd be a lock to start at the 2 on the Jazz.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Your response is your team vs. my team?
> 
> Ummm... scoreboard, dude.
> 
> ...


When was the last time you made the playoffs?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Another thread bites the dust. Happy?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Amareca said:


> He would start on your own team period and pretty much every other team. The only argueable ones would be *San Antonio*, Dallas, New York, Chicago, Sacramento, *New Jersey*, Seattle, Clippers, Hornets and *Pistons*.


There is no chance of him starting on the Spurs, Pistons or Nets


----------

